# Ammonia



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

what is the best way to get rid of Ammonia and how damaging is it to the fish? oh yeah and how long does it take to get it all out? i checked it yesterday and i had a real bad ammonia problem and the water got real cloudy







. so i put some stuff that is supposed to clear up water along with some amolock in the tank and it cleared up quite a bit over night but the ammonia is still pretty high. what do i do?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I have the same problem...I just bought some ammonia chips...hopefully the results would be better tomorrow...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ferociousfish said:


> what is the best way to get rid of Ammonia and how damaging is it to the fish? oh yeah and how long does it take to get it all out? i checked it yesterday and i had a real bad ammonia problem and the water got real cloudy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 water changes reduce ammonia - your problem is your tank is new and cycling (I am guessing here)


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Set up an Amonia Killer. I have an acquaclear 150 with 3 amonia packs. Just run it when ever you have a problem. Fixes the problem quick. But only run it till your levels are ok, then turn it off.


----------

